# The Maze Of Stairs: That Courthouse Aug 2014



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

A large justice building undergoing renovations. There is only one room worth seeing here, but what a room it is!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





Thanks for looking you can find the full set here​


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2014)

Brilliant photography yet again mate, a pleasure to see


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Brilliant photography yet again mate, a pleasure to see



Thank you kindly. It was a real pleasure to be here.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice photos and yes, that is some room....great work.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 27, 2014)

Stunning again Darbians...


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a fantastic interior, shots spot on fella..


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2014)

Superb images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 27, 2014)

Epic stair porn, love it.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 27, 2014)

Some great shots here! Lovely find!


----------



## darbians (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks to you all. I loved it here.


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll bet, this place is nuts! Great photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome, just awesome. Great photography! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 29, 2014)

Love them stairs.
Great report and photos


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 29, 2014)

banging stair porn there-superb bruv


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

That is some of the most stunning architectural photography I've ever seen! Jaw dropping! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunning photos and location. Number 8 is particularly nice.


----------

